# netzwerk - winxp



## neomatrix (19. Oktober 2003)

hi leute!
ich hab 1 pc 1 notebook beide os: winxp home!
der pc wählt sich ins i net ein!
bekomme da eine dynamische internet ip adresse!
ich will am notebook eine ip adresse klasse c haben sprich internet ip!

ich hab am pc internetfreigabe aktiviert!
beim pc hab ich eine manulle ip: 192.168.0.1 (subnet: 255 255 255 0 )
beim notebook ip automatisch zuweisen!

problem: ich will bekomme beim notebook immer eine ip klasse b zb: 192.168.0.2
will aber auch eine internet ip haben!

ich habs vor dem neu installieren aufn notebook schon mal geschafft!
habe keinen router!

kann mir da jemand helfen?

lg


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

Hey, die Netiquette beachten (Punkt 9). Lösch mal eine deiner Postings.


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube nicht, dass dir dein Provider zwei Klasse c IP's gibt.

Soweit ich weiß musst du dir ein eigenes Netz unter deiner Internet IP anlegen. Dyndns


----------



## neomatrix (19. Oktober 2003)

*wie meinst du das?*

ich will ja nur zwei dynamische internet-ips haben! müsste ja gehn? mit gateway?

lg


----------



## Eyewitness (23. Oktober 2003)

Also, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann hast Du in Deinem PC zwei Netzwerkkarten und gehst Du mit dem PC wahrscheinlich über DSL ins Internet.. Mit der einen Netzwerkkarte hast Du also eine Internetverbindung und mit der anderen Netzwerkkarte hast Du eine Verbindung zu Deinem Notebook.

Wenn das so stimmt, kannst Du nur eine Internet IP haben und das wird garantiert keine Klasse C IP sein. Und da gibt es auch keine andere Möglichkeit. Auch unter anderen Umständen wird das so sein.

Wenn ich Dich falsch verstanden habe, korrigiere mich bitte.

Und! Du! mußt! nicht! hinter! jeden! Satz! ein!  setzen! Es gibt auch den einfachen Punkt.


----------



## neomatrix (23. Oktober 2003)

*ja das stimmt*

was wenn ich nen router nehme? gibt es schon so einen wlan- router?


----------



## Eyewitness (23. Oktober 2003)

WLAN Router gibt es schon seit einiger Zeit, kannst Du für billig Geld in jedem üblichen Laden kaufen, der Elektrowaren anbietet. Sinnvoll ist es natürlich, Router zu nehmen, die nach Möglichkeit über zwei Antennen (also 22 Mbit) verfügen oder zu warten, bis 54 Mbit Router vorhanden sind.


----------



## neomatrix (23. Oktober 2003)

*AHA AHA*

WAS BRAUCH ICH ALLES FÜR EIN WLAN NETZWERK? ACCESS POINT, und 2 wlan karten, eine fürn pc eine für notebook?
wann kommt der 54 Mbit standart raus? lg


----------



## Eyewitness (23. Oktober 2003)

Richtig, das ist alles, was Du für ein WLAN brauchst. 

Ich selber weiß nicht, wann es 54 MBit Karten gibt. Ich meine, es gäbe schon einige Modelle im Handel, aber für viel Geld und bisher auch nur in Amerika. Wenn Du nicht solange warten willst, nimm eine Festverkabelung.
Ansonsten gibt es ja noch genug Onlinezeitschriften zum Informieren.....


----------

